

Black text on white background.. really? - t3hSpork

Why is black text on white background so damn popular? it&#x27;s like trying to read the text on a lit light bulb all day long. STOP IT. Twitter has that now when you look at your followers and probably on other pages.
======
t3hSpork
I do like this for chrome: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/care-
your-eyes/fid...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/care-your-
eyes/fidmpnedniahpnkeomejhnepmbdamlhl)

Unfortunately Skype cannot be changed.

~~~
qwerta
I run KDE with dark theme, Skype is dark as well. On some inferior desktop
environment you could use window inversion. OSX has some hotkey which inverts
colors...

------
sp332
Maximizing contrast improves readability. Can't you just turn down your screen
brightness if it's too bright?

